# Twas the day before Thanksgiving......



## whj812 (Nov 21, 2007)

And I took the day off from work, to do a little mid week fishing. I hooked into 6 bass today. All were small except for 1 Spot early this morning. I fished from 8am to 5pm and all of my fish came before 1pm. After 1 the wind kicked up moving a front in and started raining by 445pm when I was going back to the ramp. 

Spots were liking the Yum Houdini shads, and the LM were on the Yum Dingers.....and Senkos. I didnt catch any Smallmouth today. I went searching for them but didnt have any luck.

Here are some Shots


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

Good for you man! You took the day off from work, You got some fish, and all you have to look forward to now is....a Big feast tomorrow. 

Awesome!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice catches!


----------



## pbw (Nov 21, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 21, 2007)

nice fish good job


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2007)

Great fish - WTG


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't get over how low that water line is in your pics. Thats crazy. 

Nice catch though.


----------



## whj812 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yea the water is getting crazy low. I really hope it doesnt get much lower!!! I wont be able to even get the boat in the water then. I might brave the cold tomorrow, and go again....

I know you people up north laugh at us for wanting to stay in if its in the 30s and 40s. LOL Ill take some pics of the ramp and show how high the water is supposed to be.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice fish. Wish we had spotted bass around here.


----------



## little anth (Nov 22, 2007)

nice job where u from


----------



## whj812 (Nov 22, 2007)

I am from East Tennessee.


----------



## whj812 (Nov 24, 2007)

I for got to get the shots of the boat ramp today.....sorry about that.

But I do have a pretty cool story about 2 guys in a Tinboat completely owning some guy in a big Triton X2 today. 

Me and my buddy Joe were fishing out on Norris today, when this guy comes blasting back into this cove that we had been fishing for about 5 minutes. He comes back in there at about 60 or so........gets up like he is in hurry and deploys the trolling motor, starts fishing up the other side of this cove, and says to us that we need to be looking at the steep ledges that he was fishing. I had fished the side that he was on and never got a hit about 5 minutes prior. Right when he shut his yapper Joe gets a 15 inch spot on and on the next cast I hooked into a Smallie. I eventually got 2 more smallies off the same piece of structure.

The guy looks over at us and stops fishing, and blasts out of the area, after making just a few casts. Here are the shots taken from the TinBoat ownage incident. 

PS sorry for the metal signs i was just happy to be catching some bass.


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

the streak continues! Your hot right now man! Keep it up!


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

nice job man it doesent matter what kind of boat its how u fish in it and u proved that right. good job.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2007)

Good catchin' ! Can't wait till early Spring when the Spots start hitting here. 12" to 15" is the norm at our city park lake, and they hit the Tiki Stick Red Shad pretty good during that time.


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

i wish we had spot in nj the spot here are small saltwater baitfish :roll:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice Job


----------



## whj812 (Nov 26, 2007)

Last night a front moved in, and brought heavy rains and wind in with it. I had been planning on fishing today for the past week to top off my time away from work. I didnt let mother nature take over, and ruin my vacation. I went anyway.......

It was cold this morning when i hit the water, steady rain was falling as I left the ramp. I made a quick run down the lake about a mile and started fishing.

The Smallmouth were ON today, I caught alot of them most were small, but I was able to hook into one nice one about 17.5 inches long. I didnt have a scale but Im guessing it felt near 4lbs. 

My wife told me that I was crazy for going out this morning in the elements...

Here are the shots from the coldest day I have ever fished.


----------



## little anth (Nov 26, 2007)

nice job


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

Killing em whj,,,,,,,,,KKIIIILL---LLIIINNGGGG EEEEEMMMM keep up the good fishing man!!


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 28, 2007)

The worst weather seems to be some of the best fishing.

Keep hitten while you can. I can only wait till next year.


----------



## little anth (Nov 28, 2007)

nice job


----------

